# "Local area connection - unidentified network."



## Elydan (Sep 17, 2011)

*Introduction*

I have quite the annoying problem; and if possible I would love to see it fixed. I've seen to it myself and tried to fix it through multiple roads, but the results always end up the same. I asked the clientservice from my provider for help; but as expected, unfortunately not much of a help. Therefor I come to you guys in desperation. 

If possible I'd love the help/support. If there are any questions regarding my problem towards me, feel free to ask them. I would be very grateful if somehow my persistant problem would deem less persistant. ;-)


-----

*The problem:*

My computer is running on Windows 7. It has had no prior internet connection problems. It is wired to my DV-2020 router. My internet suddenly disappeared, as in, it doesn't work anymore. I'm not sure as to when it disappeared due to my personal absence, but from what I heard it was either during 'starting a game' or 'installing firefox add-ons updates'. Internet does work on other computers sharing the same internet (wired and wireless). On the computer that does not have access to internet it gives a "local area connection - No Network Access" and "local area connection - unidentified network."


*So far I've tried:*

A system restore. 
Restarting the router (at home as well as the provider). 
Changing wiring.
Disabling / Enabling. 
Disabling virusscanner. 

-----


*HELP*

I would really appreciate the help in what to do from here. If there are any questions, please do ask. 



~ Elydan.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Let's take a peek at the network . . 

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Elydan (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome! Sorry to say my first post was immediately a problem.

-----

I've done what you said, the Power Cycle. No apparent changes to the situation.

I also checked my browser's settings. It wasn't turned on. So all is well in that matter. 

*Here is the result of ipconfig:*


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Alanay>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Black_Pimpness
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-0B-9D-41
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::24c4:3ccb:1091:408b%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.64.139(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234889158
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-C2-F2-55-00-1F-C6-0B-9D-41

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1100E213-5572-4E3F-AE61-184811F07B11}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Alanay>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What realtime protection are you using . . AntiVirus . . Anti spyware . . firewall?


----------



## Elydan (Sep 17, 2011)

ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4.0.437.0. 

For the rest just the (normal) Windows Firewall.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well it's not connecting to the router . . can you swap ports on the router with one that is working? In Device Manager, what is reported under the Network Adaptor section?

What is the brand and Mode lof the MOdem and router?


----------



## Elydan (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh. Uhm... I switched the ports. It doesn't change anything. The lights on the router are on though (let's say it's in port 3, then port 3's light is on). Reported under Network Adaptor in the Device Manager is: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller. 

Davolink DV-2020. <- Model.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try this . . right click on the NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller and select remove . . reboot to let windows "discover" the adaptor and reload the driver . . then test for an internet connection


----------



## Elydan (Sep 17, 2011)

I tried it to no avail.

It did exactly what you said it would ("discover"). But the internet connection still doesn't work. It still gives me a yellow triangle and a "unidentified network".


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try disableing your antivirus and see if you have the same problem.. What operating system is this?


----------



## Elydan (Sep 17, 2011)

Unfortunately, still the same results. 

It's running on Windows 7.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

In Network and Sharing Center, What is shown under "View your active networks". . If you click on the Home network do you get the screen that allows you to select a Home, business, or public network?


----------



## Elydan (Sep 17, 2011)

It says Public network. The computer is a home computer though. 
I can't click it/change it. 

This is what I get (I made screenshots):

http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/6467/internet01m.jpg

http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/2073/internet02.jpg


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Elydan,

Follow this Tutorial on how to change Public to Private.
Unidentified Networks - Set as Private or Public - Windows 7 Forums

Test your connection after. If that didn't help at all please provide us with another ipconfig /all output from a working computer connected to your router by either wired or wireless, we might have to assign Static IP to your computer.


----------



## Elydan (Sep 17, 2011)

2xg said:


> Hi Elydan,
> 
> Follow this Tutorial on how to change Public to Private.
> Unidentified Networks - Set as Private or Public - Windows 7 Forums
> ...


I followed the tutorial. It doesn't change to private though.
After the first thing didn't work I even downloaded the file made available there. 


*Here's the ipconfig from a working computer (wired) (It's Dutch):*

Microsoft Windows [versie 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle rechten voorbehouden.

C:\Users\Gebruiker>ipconfig /all

Windows IP-configuratie

Hostnaam . . . . . . . . . . . . : ATILLA-PC
Primair DNS-achtervoegsel . . . . :
Knooppunttype . . . . . . . . . . : hybride
IP-routering ingeschakeld . . . . : nee
WINS-proxy ingeschakeld . . . . . : nee

Ethernet-adapter voor LAN-verbinding 2:

Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-01-54-5D-2C
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : ja
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja

Ethernet-adapter voor LAN-verbinding:

Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-92-87-95-19
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : ja
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja
Link-local IPv6-adres . . . . . . : fe80::158c:8992:3a2b:152%10(voorkeur)
IPv4-adres. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.7(voorkeur)
Subnetmasker. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease verkregen . . . . . . . . . : zondag 18 september 2011 7:36:29
Lease verlopen. . . . . . . . . . : maandag 19 september 2011 7:36:29
Standaardgateway. . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP-server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888594
DHCPv6-client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-A9-65-CC-00-1D-92-87-95-19

DNS-servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS via TCPIP . . . . . . . . : ingeschakeld

Tunnel-adapter voor isatap.{01545D2C-CC59-4723-A687-1633B5E789B0}:

Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja

Tunnel-adapter voor LAN-verbinding*:

Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja
IPv6-adres. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:3086:2a37:a82b:5ccd(voor
keur)
Link-local IPv6-adres . . . . . . : fe80::3086:2a37:a82b:5ccd%12(voorkeur)
Standaardgateway. . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS via TCPIP . . . . . . . . : uitgeschakeld

C:\Users\Gebruiker>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If disabling the Firewall feature of Eset didn't work, let's uninstall it for now. Pls. follow this guide on how to completely remove Eset. You may reinstall it back if your issue is resolved.
How do I uninstall or reinstall ESET Smart Security/ESET NOD32 Antivirus? (4.x) - ESET Knowledgebase

If above suggestion didn't work, please see the next task: 
Here's a guide to manually assign Static IP.
You may change the last digit of the IP Address if there's any IP conflicts in your network. You may try a 10, 11, etc...



> IPv4-adres. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.9
> Subnetmasker. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Standaardgateway. . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
> DHCP-server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
> DNS-servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1


Please give us another update of your progress.


----------



## Elydan (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi 2xg,

Here's my update report.
I completely uninstalled ESET from my computer. Unfortunately no succes there.

I went to manually assign a static IP from there.
That too didn't do the trick. I tried doing it multiple times to see if perhaps I misread or mistyped something - but I'm certain that's not the case. When troubleshooting it says it can't identify the problem.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Download and scan your computer using Malwarebytes Free.

Run chkdsk.

There's no need to post any logs or results at all.


----------



## Elydan (Sep 17, 2011)

2xg said:


> Download and scan your computer using Malwarebytes Free.
> 
> Run chkdsk.
> 
> There's no need to post any logs or results at all.


Also to no avail.

I've about had it with that computer. 
I'm going to reinstall it later today. :/
I suppose that will fix my problems for me?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

A reinstall should fix it . . be sure to install all the drivers and get the most recent windows updates


----------



## Elydan (Sep 17, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> A reinstall should fix it . . be sure to install all the drivers and get the most recent windows updates


This is really strange.

I reinstalled windows. Completely formatted. 

But it still gives me the same connection failure: "Local area connection - unidentified network."

I'm going to try out a wireless usb adapter now and see how it goes.

What do you guys suppose is best I do?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. . depends on how the usb adaptor works


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I wonder if you're able to replicate the issue if your computer is connected to another router.

Have you tried doing a router reset to the factory default setting then reconfigure everything again from scratch and do not restore your previous setting.


----------



## Elydan (Sep 17, 2011)

2xg said:


> *I wonder if you're able to replicate the issue if your computer is connected to another router.*
> 
> Have you tried doing a router reset to the factory default setting then reconfigure everything again from scratch and do not restore your previous setting.


I'm on my computer! 

Let me explain. After what you said it got me to think... let me take my computer to someone I know and test out my internet there. The helpdesk of my provider was friendly, but not very helpful -- truth be told, they just followed protocol and didn't quite listen to what I had to say. So after bringing it to a friend; I was very extremely surprised to that see my Internet worked there!

After start-up, it says it recognizes a new Internet connection and gave me access to it after creating a new homegroup. 

At home, when connected to my own computer it didn't quite do that. I have no choice in the matter of it being Homegroup, Public or a Workgroup. None at all. So that was strange -- especially since I already tried forcing it to be a homegroup before.

I went to the other wired connection in my home and completely switched all wiring to connect to my computer. Now the same thing happened as with my friend's place; it asked me whether this was a "home group or a work group, etc." It created a new network. It then needed to reboot.

After reboot my internet didn't work. When checked there were 2 local area connections. The new network that was just created, and the one that has been making me feel miserable the last few days. A simple disable/enable did the trick and the 'cursed network' disappeared, and left behind the new network I would like to call my knight in shining armor.

After bringing it back to its usual spot, when connected through its own wiring, it again gave me two networks. Again a simple disable/enable and this time, finally, my internet works. 

I think my network blocked me out? Is that possible? It feels that way.

I decided to post my report here soon after having been able to access internet because you guys really helped me out. Old Rich, 2xg, thanks! You guys sticked with me even when things seemed hopeless.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you checked the router setting if there's any Mac filtering enabled? Disable it for now.

If that didn't apply to you, I would go for the router reset to the factory default setting, reconfigure everything from scratch and don't even try restoring the current router setting.


----------

